# 1,320 pound blue marlin caught 2/18/2013



## bluemarlin (Feb 18, 2013)

Huge blue marlin caught in the Ascension Islands by capt Olaf Grimkowski on a Black Bart Abaco Prowler.


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Good grief! That's a monster


----------



## maughdr (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that things huge


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't think you could keep them things. What a monster


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 19, 2013)

You can keep a marlin if its over 86" long. Truth be told, marlin are very tasty...

Before anyone makes comments, this fish took hours to carve up, the whole island turned out to see this beast and everyone took a piece of meat home ... Ascension Island has no supermarkets or fast food joints ... fish like this are food.
...and a blue marlin like this are what dreams are made of.


----------



## yellowfin (Feb 19, 2013)

what was the fight time on that beast?


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 19, 2013)

This is the 2nd biggest blue marlin on the island ever.. The fish fought for 3 hours before they had a shot with the gaff.


----------



## Capt Adam Peeples (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a heck of a fish!


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 19, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> You can keep a marlin if its over 86" long. Truth be told, marlin are very tasty...
> 
> Before anyone makes comments, this fish took hours to carve up, the whole island turned out to see this beast and everyone took a piece of meat home ... Ascension Island has no supermarkets or fast food joints ... fish like this are food.
> ...and a blue marlin like this are what dreams are made of.



Just like Old Man and the Sea. 

What a fish!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 19, 2013)

congrats on a true monster fish !


----------



## Sargent (Feb 19, 2013)

Would've been a good one next year...


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 19, 2013)

“We had a pretty slow season until now when it comes to marlin fishing but it seems to be true that when you have a long hard time you are saving up for something special.

Well we had our special day today. Phil Riley (co-owner in the Harmattan) and his friend Kevin Gardener went out with us for another day of trolling the deep. We fished the south west side of the island and at around 1:30pm a massive fish hit the short left. In the distance we saw her lunging and she looked promising.

After 3 surface runs she went a bit deeper and for the last 90 minutes Kevin fought her on sunset. Emil Ruud had to let go of the leader 4 times (wiring his first marlin ever) until the fish was controllable. After 3 hours the fish was pretty finished and we brought her in.

The Scalemaster said it weighed 1320 pounds
The short length of the fish was 149 inches
The girth was 83 inches and a touch less on the anal fin but only 19.5 inches around the tail
The fish was caught on the Black Bart Abaco Prowler single hook rig.” -Paco Saca

Here's a pic of the fish on the wire...


----------



## skullbait (Feb 20, 2013)

[speechless


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 20, 2013)

Another shot.. That's the captain with the gaff.


----------



## wildman0517 (Feb 20, 2013)

they should had put a tag on it and released it to fight another day, but hey congrats to the angler one heck of a fight


----------



## GAGE (Feb 21, 2013)

That is a fish of a lifetime, a grander for sure!


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats a monster fish! congrats


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 8, 2013)

Bet he was a happy camper seeing his dreams come true.


----------

